# Wasser im Computer ! HILFE !



## ExCorZisssT (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute , ich hatte ebend (ca. vor 20 Minuten) das Wasser ist dann direkt aufs Gehäuse ..... habe das ganze Wasser weggemacht und den PC aufgeschraubt und geguckt , am schlimmsten ist es oben beim CD-Laufwerk  , habs halt weggemacht , pc gestartet usw. bin grad mit dem PC online , ich wollt nur wissen was ich noch machen soll.


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich trocknen lassen. Aber im abgeschalteten Zustand.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2012)

Also, dir ist ein Glas wasser auf das gehäuse gekippt, oder wie? AM besten wäre es, wenn Du den PC mal über Nach trocknen lässt. dabei komplett vom Strom abstecken.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (1. Juli 2012)

Ok , bis morgen !


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Juli 2012)

Moinsen )


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Und, wie zufrieden warst du so mit Wasserkühlung?


----------



## MICHI123 (2. Juli 2012)

Epic Thread  

Gehts dem PC denn noch gut?


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

Also WENN DU hier geschrieben hast ist wohl alles in Butter


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Nur CDs brennen raucht und stinkt's noch ein wenig.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Nur CDs brennen raucht und stinkt's noch ein wenig.



Es plätschert etwas dachte ich^^


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es plätschert etwas dachte ich^^


Es hat sich nen kleines Biotop gebildet. Neues Leben entstand über Nacht in ExCorZisssT Computer....


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Es hat sich nen kleines Biotop gebildet. Neues Leben entstand über Nacht in ExCorZisssT Computer....


 
Ui, da muss ich an nen alten Thread denken. Ich hab keinen Plan mehr worüber es genau ging, nur wie irgendwer täglich seien Beobachtungen zu einer Raupe oder so gepostet hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Was regt er sich denn wegen dem bisschen Wasser auf ?
Sollte doch froh sein, denn jetzt läuft sein System erst richtig flüssig (!).


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube, Nyx ist die Entomologin und Insektenfreundin hier.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Nyx ist die Entomologin und Insektenfreundin hier.


Komische Kombination, wenn man Enten und Insekten mag.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Komische Kombination, wenn man Enten und Insekten mag.


Entomolige = Enten ??? Hähhh ?! 

LOL


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Entomolige = Enten ??? Hähhh ?!
> 
> LOL


 Frag Vordack, der weiß das!


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Entomolige = Enten ??? Hähhh ?!
> 
> LOL



Ich denke mal dass der Begriff Entomologie oft mit Enten verwechselt wird da Enten in ihrer Jugend intensiv Entomologie aufgrund ihrer kulinarischen Vorlieben studieren...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke mal dass der Begriff Entomologie oft mit Enten verwechselt wird da Enten in ihrer Jugend intensiv Entomologie aufgrund ihrer kulinarischen Vorlieben studieren...


Aaaaaaach sooooo.... 
Feingeistiger Witz !


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

Was besseres ist mir nicht eingefallen, es ist Montag


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht ist im Laufwerk auch grad "Wet - sexy empire" ? ^^


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2012)

Wenn's zu nass ist, gibt's nicht nur nen Elektro- sondern auch einen Bioshock beim Anpacken des Gehäuses.


----------



## MICHI123 (2. Juli 2012)

Hall of Fame verdächtig für meinen Geschmack  *glas Wasser einschenk und Thread beobacht*


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Lernst du denn nicht aus den Fehlern anderer? Wenn du Durst hast, iss Ahoi Brause!


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Lernst du denn nicht aus den Fehlern anderer? Wenn du Durst hast, iss Ahoi Brause!


 Das ist doch das Zeug, was man noch mit Instant Wasser Pulver verdünnen muss, oder?


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, das vermischt du 1:1 mit gefriergetrocknetem Wasser und ca. 1l Spucke.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Nyx ist die Entomologin und Insektenfreundin hier.



Ach Gott, hör bloß auf. 
Letztens ist eine Mutantenschnake ins Büro geflogen, als ich da gerade alleine saß. Das hat mir fast den Rest gegeben.


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Hmm, du solltest irgendwo hinziehen, wo es vergleichsweise wenig Insekten gibt.
Mir fallen spontan die geografischen Pole der Erde ein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juli 2012)

Das ist gar keine so schlechte Idee...bärtige Forscher betüddeln, zwischendurch mal ein Pflaster kleben, erfrorene Finger amputieren...hmmm..


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Und wenn du krank bist, ziehst du dich vor der Webcam und deinem Hausarzt aus, spendierst einem Kumpel ein Glas Sekt und gehst kurz vor die Tür.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juli 2012)

Öhm..

War das Wasserproblem eigentlich gelöst?


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Ex hat sich ja am Morgen gemeldet. Sollte also alles okay sein.
Außerdem sagt Herbboy immer, es gäbe prozentuell eh mehr niedergeschriebene Beschwerden.

(Mal den Mecker- und den Juhuthread vergleichen.)


----------



## ExCorZisssT (4. Juli 2012)

Ist alles okay , nur bekomme ich manchmal nen Speicherfehler , lol.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2012)

ExCorZisssT schrieb:


> Ist alles okay , nur bekomme ich manchmal nen Speicherfehler , lol.


Dein Speicher hat bei der ungewollten Dusche wohl einen über den Durst getrunken.


----------



## Vordack (4. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dein Speicher hat bei der ungewollten Dusche wohl einen über den Durst getrunken.


 
BEschwipster Speicher ist bekannt dafür mit BlueScreens zu schäkern^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> BEschwipster Speicher ist bekannt dafür mit BlueScreens zu schäkern^^



8 GB DDR3-RUM, oder wie? ^^


----------



## svd (4. Juli 2012)

Ah, streu noch Salz in die Wunde.

Freitag abends Im Single Channel "DDR-RUM on the ASRocks" zu trinken, ist echt bitter.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, das wäre _Leitungs_wasser  gewesen ...


----------



## svd (4. Juli 2012)

In Russland soll  Wässerchen mit knapp 38% Alkohol aus der Leitung kommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> In Russland soll  Wässerchen mit knapp 38% Alkohol aus der Leitung kommen.


 In Russland haben die tatsächlich Wasserleitungen?! 
Und ich dachte immer die Andrejs und Romanows schöpfen ihren Kartoffelschnaps aus ihren Brunnen...


----------



## Mothman (4. Juli 2012)

ExCorZisssT schrieb:


> Ist alles okay , nur bekomme ich manchmal nen Speicherfehler , lol.


Ist jetzt halt ein Wasserspeicher.


----------



## Ketchup33 (5. Juli 2012)

Nie zuvor war es für ExCorZissT einfacher, seine gebrannten CDs mit einem Wasserzeichen auszustatten.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (7. Juli 2012)

Stimm 
Mniecraft hat jetzt 2 Frames per Sekunde x)


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2012)

Aber "Dune 2" schaut nach dem Regenguss dafür wie "Command & Conquer" aus.


----------

